# hi im a newbie !!!! ~



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi there averyone  

been visiting ff for a couple of days now finally plucked up courage to ask a question and a rather lovely lady called amanda welcomed me.

she told me where to go and so heres hoping im getting it right as im such an  when it comes to computers   

what a wonderful site this is i have learnt so much just by visiting and reading all your heartwarming replies,hope i get one too  

i started my 1st ivf on 28/04/07 with burserelin injections and am now on day 5 of stimms (fostimon)feel very bloated and uncomfortable,i went for my blood test yersterday and go again on thursday and possibly saturday for a scan can anyone tell me how far along i am as clinic dont seem to be telling me anything and dont want to pester them as i know they are probably busy.I have been offered a wonderful job and really want to take it (starting 18/6/07)but will feel awful if i start and have to keep having time off.I have currently been with my old job for 16 yrs and up to now they have been brilliant with time off and such,i really feel that at this moment in time i dont need this as my hormones are undeniably erratic as it is,please advise i feel so stupid asking but dont want to ring clinic 

thanks janine xxx


----------



## jkw (May 5, 2007)

Hi jini & welcome to ff! 

There's loads of useful advice, information and support available. Best of luck with your treatment and hope to see you around soon!

J xx


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the welcome   

janine xxx


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi Jini - welcome.

I am also new here and like you took a while to pluck up the courage to register and post. Still trying to find me feet so to speak !!

I am also from Lancashire - Chorley area - where are you ?

Helen


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Janine and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and wish you loads of luck with everything.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

May/June stimmers.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=62.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and say  

Kate has looked after you regarding the boards so i wont repeat any of that but just wanted to welcome you, FF is such a fab site and one the best support sites there is (not that i am biased or anything ) Regarding th job.. its a very difficult one and you need to decide for yourself... if you feel that it would be too much now then perhaps it would be better to stick with what you know.. You can always try the peer support board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 and see what advice some of the other members have 

Again Welcome to FF

Bekie


----------



## harshika (May 21, 2007)

hi kate ...

im harshi......
It took me a while to figure out how to send my first post...guess still not there yet- cos for the life of me ,i couldnt!! so decided to reply to you and kind of make my introductions.altho have managed to send some kind of post which shows in the main area somewhere!! ! i find this site amazing....got so much info...esp wanna say how impressed i am with the knowledge u all seem to have....esp this lady called natasha!! i love reading her posts. keep it coming girls!

can you/someone tell me,what will be the possible next step for me...ie if the follicles are decent size and all that??
thanks in advance.......
harshi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF janine

Kate & Beckie have left you some good links be sure to check them out

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 
Check out the Locations boards for your home town & a site search for specific's 

Wishing you Friendship  &    

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


harshika I have replied to you here on your thread 


> can you/someone tell me,what will be the possible next step for me...ie if the follicles are decent size and all that??
> thanks in advance.......


I have replied to you here on your thread  CLICK HERE


Another really easy way to find your posts is by looking and clicking on this info at the top right hand side of every page, move your mouse over the words when the mouse turns to a hand/red click! and a new page will open 

*Hey, XXX , you have XXX messages, 0 are new.

Show unread posts since last visit.

Show new replies to your posts.
*


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

would just like to thank everyone for there kind welcomes, 

this site has really been one of the most helpful.

im now having egg collection tomorrow at 9am and if it hadnt been for this site would not have

known what to expect.

thanks to everyone again and good luck to you all

much love janine xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Janine
Let us know how EC went and  for the 

~Dizzi~


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

feeling really disappointed today after ec yesterday , 11 eggs and only 3 have fertilised


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Jini

Don't feel disappointed - you have 3 eggs fertilised - 3 in my book is better than none, and it only takes one to make the grade and fingers crossed it all goes well. 

I too am new to this site and like you have already been helped immensely by all the advice, its good to talk as you never know what you might learn.

I have yet to embark on my IVF journey, and feel very let down by the NHS as it all takes so long and is frustrating knowing that some of us don't have quite that long as clock is ticking, so I went through my work and had all the tests done quite quickly, wish though that I had found this site before it all happened as maybe would have known what questions to ask as felt like most of the time I was in the dark.  Now that tests all present and correct I have been referred to St Bart's in London, for my first IVF, disappointed that this also seems to be a post code lottery as a girl I work with who lives just over 15 miles from me can get her free IVF go at the Essex Fertility Centre, known as Holly House, yet I have to go into London, I asked Holly House if they have a contract with my local PCT which they don't.   

Anyhow I am not dwelling on it as will wait and see how it all pans out - I am still confident in my   of   that we will conceive naturally, but will not throw this chance of IVF away.

Good luck and I will be thinking of you. 

Kerri (Flip-Flop)


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

flip flop

thanks for you encouraging words of support, 

i hope all goes well for you on your ivf journey   i will keep looking out for you on this site to keep updated on your progress and send you     all the way

love janine xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

janine All I can say is IT ONLY TAKES *ONE*!

Thinking of you & praying that this brings you your dream hunnie,
Keep posting your not alone 
          
~Dizzi~


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi dizzi

thanks for the hugs and all the   

il be keeping my fingers and legs crossed to keep hold of my little ones 

please please please be ok in the morning for mummy 


im all nice and snug inside for you  

thanks again janine xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Janine,

Just reading through your posts and wanted to wish you so much luck for your ET today.  So hoping everything went well and you have your precious little ones on the mother ship 

I'll be keeping up on your progress   

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Hi Jini  

Been a bit busy over last couple of days - how are you?   

When do you find out if you have been blessed?   

I will be thinking of you.   

I have an initial consultation on 11 June with Barts, then hopefully we will be able to give a date or be given a date when we can start our journey, am a bit apprehensive as dont really know what to expect.  

I am also off on holiday to Cornwall on the Thursday so that week is going to be manic, what with getting everything prepared, washing done and packing.  I love going on holiday but find it a complete nightmare going as would like to take almost everything that I have in my wardrobe, I am so indecisive when it comes taking clothes.  

Almost always take too much which comes home not worn, this time I am determined to take what is known as a capsule wardrobe - without much luck I think!!

Have had some fantastic weather   this last couple of days and hope that it keeps nice, as people are in much  better moods when sun is shining.  

Flip Flop


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi flip flop

sorry not replied for a while been a bit down but all is well for now 


good luck for your consultation tomorrow hope all goes well, the holiday will do you really good,hope you come back feeling really  

egg transfer went well no pain at all cos i was dreading having to go through it.2 eggs were transfered at good grades and 4 cell each so heres hoping   

my test date is 16/6/07 but am so bored of this waiting game thank god for the glorious sunshine at least i can get a bit of colour whilst off from work. 

have a great holiday 

love janine xx


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Hi Jini

Not sure if you got the post as computer flipped out on me!!  Anyhow what I was saying was I am so sorry for not replying to your post - what must you think of me?  I have only just found it.

Send me a PM for when you get your results and although I will be on holiday I will reply once I get home.  

Hope to see you in chat room Tues?

Anyhow read about not getting support from other half 'Why do they think that its all in our heads?'

Sending you lots of     

Take Care and fingers crossed

Loadsa Love 

Kerri


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

